# First solo drywall job



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

I just secured my first solo drywall job, ceiling in a basement. Hang, tape, finish. Going to start next week! This is my first drywall job on my own for my own customer. Trying to expand my current side jobs from just simple carpentry into more of a full service remodeling and home restoration service.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fun is. Hope you have a lift.

Congrats


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Turn around! You are headed in the wrong direction!
jk


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If you don't have a lift, rent one. The rental will teach you some discipline about takeoff, planning, getting some production going, because if you're inefficient, you'll see that machine sitting there eating your profit, not being used.

If you use it right, the lift will make you money, and save your back.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a learning experience. Good luck.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think my first real job years ago as a non sub, was a whole house drywall job. Learned a lot, didn't make much money, but had a good time.

Good luck and get a lift.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Lid in a basement arrrrrg lol not without walls to do. Ceiling tile all day long.

Either way congrats! Hopefully you are tall enough and lid is low enough for some fast walking and low shoulder impact taping. Second man or lift for sure!!!!!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mixed blessing for sure. Do it while you're young....


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Have fun with it.


----------



## Reca_Const (Oct 8, 2014)

bulk of my services is drywall and taping...offer this advice...go into drywall if your good...if not, you wont be efficient enough to make money and can cost your company ten fold in the long run through call backs for mistakes.

good luck, always happy to see someone make a go of it


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Get yourself a drywall screw gun...


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> If you don't have a lift, rent one. The rental will teach you some discipline about takeoff, planning, getting some production going, because if you're inefficient, you'll see that machine sitting there eating your profit, not being used.
> 
> If you use it right, the lift will make you money, and save your back.


you dont need a lift....what do you want him to do take all week to hang it!
and you dont use your back ...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> you dont need a lift....what do you want him to do take all week to hang it!
> and you dont use your back ...


I heard hangers use their heads for something:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I heard hangers use their heads for something:whistling


hangovers!!!


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

Good luck. I work solo a lot. Use a collated drywall screw gun, makes things easier.


----------



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of the encouragement and advice. I do have a lift, but dont think I will need it on this one. Took the 8' sheets to the site the other day and had to cut them in half to fit them down into the basement. 

Also the client already added doorway to the job (separate item, agreed to new price) and I may get a few more add ons. We are talking tomorrow when I start tomorrow morning.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

8 sheets...that a hang and 3 coats in one day job


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

cowboysdad said:


> Thanks for all of the encouragement and advice. I do have a lift, but dont think I will need it on this one. Took the 8' sheets to the site the other day and had to cut them in half to fit them down into the basement.
> 
> Also the client already added doorway to the job (separate item, agreed to new price) and I may get a few more add ons. We are talking tomorrow when I start tomorrow morning.


I would work very hard to not cut them in half. I have brought a lot of drywall in through the box sill before.


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

Couldnt fit an 8' in the basement? Must be a tight stairway. In the past when attempting to manuver a panel in a tight place but didnt want to cut it and create an extra butt joint id cut the back of the panel only where it would lie on a stud and fold the piece like a jacknife to get it in a tight room.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You just doubled the labor by cutting sheets in half. I would probably remove steps and reinstall before cutting the sheets.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> 8 sheets...that a hang and 3 coats in one day job


 For a professional rocker yes . A beginner not at all .


----------



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

Cutting them in half wasnt an easy decision, but it was the only efficient option I saw. The stairs, handrail, and joining walls would have been more work than the butting and taping. Only a few small windows.

I know it will add work and time to the job.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sometimes when an 8 footer won't fit, you can cut 12 footers in half:whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> If you don't have a lift, rent one. The rental will teach you some discipline about takeoff, planning, getting some production going, because if you're inefficient, you'll see that machine sitting there eating your profit, not being used.
> 
> If you use it right, the lift will make you money, and save your back.


Sound advice right there.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

my first solo job ....

I worked for a drywall comp and I was doing the clean up,some sanding, washing,little hanging, and painting for two years  I was getting sick of the person I was working with and wanted to mud. my boss said no way you cant do it. so I said I quit then. he called me back and gave me a shot and it was just a 45 sheet add on to a house...
I went to the job and did it using hot mud ....3 coats in one day. it was a long day 7:00 to 7:00 but I got it done.
the nest day I thought I would let it cure before I sanded and primed it so I stayed home...my boss called me and said get to work the contractor is in the driveway and know one is there. I told my boss I was going to let it sit for one day and paint it after it cures . he said get to work ...I said its done!!! and hung up on him.
10 mins he calls me back..grrr I told him I am sleepy I worked late so leave me alone....he said how did you do that! the contractor is very a happy with you... so after that job that contractor only wanted me for the finish work:clap:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

cowboysdad said:


> Took the 8' sheets to the site the other day and had to cut them in half to fit them down into the basement.



Put them in the garage ----- cut to fit there then carry down , 

:jester:Should have sold them a set of basement doors (exterior steel) and access stairs from outside to the basement.


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Congratulations*

Myron Ferguson has a book on drywall that if full of useful information that would be good to know when bidding, estimating and completing drywall jobs. It's available at Amazon. I am going to go out on a limb here and I understand if people think I am crazy or a hack. In older homes with small rooms you can get flatter butt joints and save hanging time and material by not breaking the board on the ceiling joists or wall studs. Especially since you have short pieces of board. I use flat light gauge steel track that does not have raised edges. It is nice to have 12"-24" of bearing on the adjacent board. If one end is up against a wall plate, I will cut a tab on one end of the track and attach the tab to the face of the wall. This method really shines when the framing is running across the room at a slight angle, which is common in old basements. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

quickpatch said:


> Myron Ferguson has a book on drywall that if full of useful information that would be good to know when bidding, estimating and completing drywall jobs. It's available at Amazon. I am going to go out on a limb here and I understand if people think I am crazy or a hack. In older homes with small rooms you can get flatter butt joints and save hanging time and material by not breaking the board on the ceiling joists or wall studs. Especially since you have short pieces of board. I use flat light gauge steel track that does not have raised edges. It is nice to have 12"-24" of bearing on the adjacent board. If one end is up against a wall plate, I will cut a tab on one end of the track and attach the tab to the face of the wall. This method really shines when the framing is running across the room at a slight angle, which is common in old basements. I hope that helps a little.


good one...butt board would work if you have to cut the rock up


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

quickpatch said:


> *In older homes* with small rooms you can get flatter butt joints and save hanging time and material by not breaking the board on the ceiling joists or wall studs.


I've done a lot of this. Can't beat it on angled framing, but on square framing, you can sometimes find a stud that's a little recessed, and break it on that stud.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

if not a lift, then some third hands. Congrats!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> if not a lift, then some third hands. Congrats!


did you read the posts?:blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

intersound2005 said:


> Couldnt fit an 8' in the basement? Must be a tight stairway. In the past when attempting to manuver a panel in a tight place but didnt want to cut it and create an extra butt joint id cut the back of the panel only where it would lie on a stud and fold the piece like a jacknife to get it in a tight room.


That's a blister!


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> did you read the posts?:blink:


:blink: What did I miss?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> That's a blister!


You just have to cut it out and tape over:laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> :blink: What did I miss?


my bad ...I thought I was on a other post on DWT...sorry


----------



## bucket (Oct 21, 2014)

Ain't nothing to it, But to do it. Congratulations.


----------



## heavyD (Dec 20, 2014)

cowboysdad said:


> I just secured my first solo drywall job, ceiling in a basement. Hang, tape, finish. Going to start next week! This is my first drywall job on my own for my own customer. Trying to expand my current side jobs from just simple carpentry into more of a full service remodeling and home restoration service.


You will need a hot bath after each day to make it the next day. or just call off


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

sometimes when I hang small jobs I use two clip and a pole with a quick lock to hang the ceiling ...when working alone


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

heavyD said:


> You will need a hot bath after each day


A 6 pack will work just as well!:laughing:


----------

